
Menggunakan Cermin HTTPS Untuk Menghindari Suntikan Iklan Operator Seluler - jhabdas
https://rizaumami.com/2020/02/18/menggunakan-cermin-https-untuk-menghindari-suntikan-iklan-operator-seluler/
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation of the title: " _Using HTTPS Mirrors To Avoid Injecting
Cellular Operator Ads_ "

This looks on-topic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

Do you have an English version? With a little of luck it will be more popular
here. (At least translate the title of the submission.)

~~~
jhabdas
Thanks for translating the title. I'm not aware of a translation to English. I
can, however, attest to Telkomsel in Indonesia experiencing ad injections over
HTTP as I've seen it while tethered to a Hotspot using their service.

~~~
gus_massa
I thought you wrote the article, but now I think I was wrong.

I'm never sure about how to submit articles in other languages, when there is
no good alternative in English. Probably the best method is to submit the
article but translate the title and add the language.

Something like Autotranslation of the title: " _Using HTTPS Mirrors To Avoid
Injected Cellular Operator Ads [Indonesian]_ ". I changed _Injecting - >
Injected_ because I think it makes more sense.

PS: Hi from Argentina!

